# Child Support???



## JoPT (Mar 2, 2009)

Can anyone give some advice on child support issues? Quick version of events: Hubby lived with ex partner in UK 5 years ago..left her. Never had access to his child (now 9 yrs) ex too bitter but long story....Paid child support until oct 2008 (£450 per month), finished employment in the uk August 2008. 
Ex lives in jointly owned house but refuses to move out although courts have ordered sale(property is in serious arrears). Legal bill (hubby's) now 30k. HENCE...Moves to work in uae! Writes to ex and offers child support payment..she refuses to respond instead applying to courts to get money..as much as she can!!! How likely is she to be able to enforce an order in the uae in terms of demanding money for child support? 
This is an impossible situation and although hubby is unable to see his child he still wishes to pay..Ex is totally unreasonable and believes she is within her rights to claim off him even though she refuses access. May I add her refusal of access is based purely on her obsessive bitterness. There is nothing in the way of compromise and I can see another court battle..the last four years has been spent in court..the woman has a history of this sort of behaviour and thrives on a battle....can anyone please help??????


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

I can only tell you of a case I know about. My friend got pregnant in the UK to a Welsh guy. He sent you back to Austraia to have the baby and said he'd follow. Well, that was the last she saw of that sneaky ****. I was living in the UK so rang the child support people on her behalf. They told me that as she was living abroad, they couldn't help her. Maybe it also works the other way?

Although, if he doesn't pay what the say he should pay, he may be in touble when he returns to the UK, even if it's for a holiday.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh, I used to work for Social Security in Australia. We didn't really care about the personal battles between the parents. We were concerned about the financial welfare of the child, so withholding access didn't really influence whether or not the father had to pay child support.


----------



## JoPT (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes that is true in the uk also. Regardless of a mother refusing access, the father still has to pay. Seems unfair that a mother can get away with only acknowleding the father simply when it comes to money!! However the issue was really about what the CS rulings are in Dubai if any. Seems the CSA in the UK will not get involved and it is down to the mother to chase for payment. My husband has tried to reason with the ex and asked her to put her proposal for a fair sum forward. She has ignored his attempts so he will put money in the bank for later in hid daughters life. No doubt the ex will continue on her mission to drag it through the courts. She may have a shock once she finds out where he is?


----------



## SaraB (Apr 21, 2009)

JoPT said:


> Yes that is true in the uk also. Regardless of a mother refusing access, the father still has to pay. Seems unfair that a mother can get away with only acknowleding the father simply when it comes to money!! However the issue was really about what the CS rulings are in Dubai if any. Seems the CSA in the UK will not get involved and it is down to the mother to chase for payment. My husband has tried to reason with the ex and asked her to put her proposal for a fair sum forward. She has ignored his attempts so he will put money in the bank for later in hid daughters life. No doubt the ex will continue on her mission to drag it through the courts. She may have a shock once she finds out where he is?



Seems the mother will not help here, and to be honest she is her own worst enemy. She will be lucky to obtain any help through the UAE system as it seems one does not exist. They are a non reciprocal country and have their own ideas of what women are entitled to. I have a friend who is unable to see his children (reswident uae) and simply saves for them. He gets no access but still feels his obligation is to provide something.
At least your husband has made an effort and can not be accused of not doing so. Simple answer is set up a bank account in the UAE and send her the money once she is old enough to spend it or needs it for her education so on.

Good on him for trying though many would flee without a word. Shame her mother takes such a view, child will suffer long term.


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

JoPT said:


> Can anyone give some advice on child support issues? Quick version of events: Hubby lived with ex partner in UK 5 years ago..left her. Never had access to his child (now 9 yrs) ex too bitter but long story....Paid child support until oct 2008 (£450 per month), finished employment in the uk August 2008.
> Ex lives in jointly owned house but refuses to move out although courts have ordered sale(property is in serious arrears). Legal bill (hubby's) now 30k. HENCE...Moves to work in uae! Writes to ex and offers child support payment..she refuses to respond instead applying to courts to get money..as much as she can!!! How likely is she to be able to enforce an order in the uae in terms of demanding money for child support?
> This is an impossible situation and although hubby is unable to see his child he still wishes to pay..Ex is totally unreasonable and believes she is within her rights to claim off him even though she refuses access. May I add her refusal of access is based purely on her obsessive bitterness. There is nothing in the way of compromise and I can see another court battle..the last four years has been spent in court..the woman has a history of this sort of behaviour and thrives on a battle....can anyone please help??????


With the exception of George Bush, no one goes into battle without reason, what your husband's ex's reasons are perhaps only she knows. Everyone I am sure will agree that although these circumstances are difficult for both parents, the children suffer the most, and god will his daughter's mind be poisoned by her mum whilst growing up!!
I would not have thought that the CSA have any jurisdiction over residents in UAE, so can't imagine any problems in this regard arising until you become resident in the UK again. 
I fear that the Ex may in her fight for what she believes is justice (or just madness) rack up big legal fees, which your husband will undoubtedly have to pick up.
I would consider saving into a local bank account at least what you were paying CSA before moving here, probably more as I am guessing your husband is paid more in UAE, so that if the Ex does get some ruling that is enforceable, you have the funds to pay it. If not, you will put by a sizeable amount of money for Uni fee's or whatever when the daughter is age whatever. I would either use a local bank or offshore account, say HSBC or whoever, as this may have advantages, ie no assets in the UK making an order harder to enforce. Go and see your bank!!
I understand that there are people who work as Financial Advisers on this site, they will be able to offer other advice I am sure of what you should consider. Not my area of expertise, just offering an opinion, just don't get blagged into a 25 year savings plan!

Good luck, I think you are going to need it


----------

